# now iam pissed



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

my whole summer was planed around seeing bruce campbell at http://www.twistednightmareweekend.com/index2.html

took vaction,had th eboy tell them at work he had to have that weekend off and now bruce and twisted had a fight and it's done!

ATTENTION:

Due to circumstances beyond our control and a number of growing concerns, we have decided not to have Bruce Campbell appear at the Twisted Nightmare Weekend. Please contact us with any problems or concerns.

from www.brucecampell.com

"And, I'm sorry to say I have had to cancel the Twisted Nightmare event in Cleveland Aug 6/7. Those of you who follow what I do know that I cancel events rarely, and that I usually do so with good reason.

"In this rare case, the convention hosts didn't meet criteria that would have protected me as a guest and you as the paying customer, so I simply had to end my discussions with them. You may hear conflicting information on the internet (and who can stop it?), but I'm hoping that you will accept plain truth from the horse's mouth.

"We are still trying to arrange a book signing in the Cleveland area that same week-end, and we'll post the info as soon as we have it.

"Thanks for your understanding in these matters." -BC

this blows goats!  :


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh, that sucks man.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear that. Have you met him before?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_Sorry to hear that, still a vacation though .. right? Hopefully you will still go and have a good time _


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Sucks man, this year he was going to be at a book store near me, so I called and asked how they'd handle it. The didn't know. So I call the day of and they were handing out line tickets.....
for the last week.  
They were on #200 already, so i said f*** it.
Got to meet him a few years ago, nice guy, if you do get a chance do it.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

He's supposed to be at the Horrorfind weekend in Baltimore THIS weekend. I really wanted to go but I can't  
Tom Savini is also supposed to attend as well as Ted Raimi, Sid Haig, Angus Scrimm and a bunch more. Check it out here: http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/celebrities.html

Is anyone going to this?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> Angus Scrimm and a bunch more.
> Is anyone going to this?


Holy smoke! The Tall Man? I'd love to see him but cannot go.

Boyyyyy!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Blackwidow said:


> He's supposed to be at the Horrorfind weekend in Baltimore THIS weekend. I really wanted to go but I can't
> Tom Savini is also supposed to attend as well as Ted Raimi, Sid Haig, Angus Scrimm and a bunch more. Check it out here: http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/celebrities.html
> 
> Is anyone going to this?


I wish, but I am going to Dark XMas in Nov. Sid Haig and Bill Moseley will be there (I'm on Sids board, he's a class act and can't wait to meet him)
Matthew McGrory was going to be there, but sadly he died last week.

http://www.s124236562.onlinehome.us/index2.html

hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

If you have not checked it out yet...

www.cinemawasteland.com

He runs a great con. I will be there for the Fall show.

Lots of "Rejects" for that one...


----------

